# Colonoscopy:  Is It Worth The Risk?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2016)

I personally haven't had one and don't intend to get one.  A relative of mine who was very healthy and active had some polyps removed during his colonoscopy and within time developed colon cancer which lead to numerous operations, spread throughout his body and ultimately killed him after suffering with chemo, radiation and all the other 'treatments' they like to give these days.  I've also heard of other very serious complications resulting from this procedure.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 27, 2016)

I`m very much on the fence with this one. My husband`s brother died at age 58 of colon cancer-suffered horribly for several years with it. Some of those years it was not yet diagnosed as he chose to just stop eating rather than see a doctor. Not not eating altogether but mostly liquid diet. Had he had a colonoscopy at 50,as recommended,he would most likely be alive today. Then we have a good friend who was diagnosed at 38. Obviously not yet old enough to have had a routine colonoscopy yet and he was at a pretty advanced stage when diagnosed. He is doing great though,8 years post diagnosis,and his PET scans are all clear. So I do like my hubby to have colonoscopies as recommended,but for myself,I think one was enough.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

Nah, not something I'll ever do. I think my heart or liver will definitely give out first.


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2016)

All invasive procedures have some degree of risk. With a colonoscopy the risk is really minimal. I have had them and there is no pain or discomfort. There are thousands of people alive that might not be because of a colonoscopy detecting cancer early.

It's a No Brainer--------Get it done---------just get a good doc.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 27, 2016)

I have had the procedure four times now as I've already stated in this discussion previously. It is invasive and uncomfortable. But I firmly believe, worth the inconvenience and discomfort, for what it could prevent.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 27, 2016)

Have had three of them.  Not a big deal and never had a problem.  Found polyps in two of the three procedures, but they were benign.  My wife's uncle and a friend of mine both headed off cancer by having the procedure.  Definitely in the "just do it" camp.  Biggest hassle is the prep, and even that's not a huge deal these days.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

My Dad is like the rest of you, all the exams and he's 94 and still independent. So yes..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2016)

Lon said:


> There are thousands of people alive that might not be because of a colonoscopy detecting cancer early.



I have trouble believing that statement, I don't see any factual statistics anywhere which prove that.  The annual fecal occult test is just as effective, safer, cheaper and less invasive.  I'll stick with that but understand that it's a very personal decision for everyone and I respect that.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 27, 2016)

If my husband hadn't had his, he would be dead by now.  He had an obstruction.   He was wasting away. He went from 225 lbs to 157 in a few short months. He's 6' 7".  At first he was purposely cutting back on how much he ate, but after a time we became alarmed.  The colonoscopy revealed that his colon was extremely damaged.  He had diverticulitis for years.  They also found the beginnings of cancer at the ileocecal valve - the place where the small intestine and the colon meet.  That's where the obstruction was.  Thankfully they found it before it had spread to other areas.  He didn't have to have chemo or radiation, but they did remove his entire colon as well as the cancer.  It was a lengthy surgery.   They did it all through a tiny incision.  The surgeon was superb.  He hardly has a scar at all now.  It's two 1/2 years later.  He now wears a bag.  Since he was quite sick, there is a difference between him getting one, and the average person doing it.  I won't do it as a matter of course because I would have to drink this sugary stuff to prep me, have to fast and that would make me pass out.  I'm hypoglycemic.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 27, 2016)

I know that I should get one, just thinking the annual stool sample lab test is sufficient for me.

My wife had colon cancer in 2008, I've seen all the prep(including fasting) and that's the part I'm avoiding.     

I get an endoscopy every other year for a benign tumor in stomach, not too bad but not so much prep.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2016)

No, I have no intention of getting one and my GP doesn't push it anymore, and since I'm a vegetarian and everything seems to be in good working order, I don't feel at risk.  I have done the fecal sample thing a few times.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2016)

It's not done routinely in the UK because of the risks of damage to the intestines, the invasive nature of the procedure and the costs.  Flexible sigmoidoscopy and barium enema are the preferred methods as they carry minimal risks and not much prep (nothing except liquids from the evening before, and a laxitive in the morning.)


----------



## IKE (Jun 28, 2016)

I received a card in the male several months back reminding me that it's time for my second colonoscopy (had 1st one 6 years ago) and I've been putting off scheduling an appointment.

The first one, excluding the day before prep day which was no fun, was no problem for me........IV sedation and no pain or discomfort whatsoever afterwards.

On the first one they found and removed 3 polyps and also informed me that I have mild diverticulitis.

I'm still kicking around having the second one done.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2016)

I've had the procedure done three times over the years. The worst part for me, was the cleaning out and stuff I had to drink.
I now have the send in sample, once a year. Much easier at my age.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 28, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I've had the procedure done three times over the years. The worst part for me, was the cleaning out and stuff I had to drink.
> I now have the send in sample, once a year. Much easier at my age.



Twice for me... and I agree... the prep is the worst.    Since I have IBS and have had two bouts of ischemic colitis, I am due for another one next year..  I will NOT hesitate in getting it..  Never heard of a colonoscopy CAUSING colon cancer, but certainly know many people who have been lucky enough to have it caught early with a colonoscopy.. while it was in the early stages or even the pre-cancerous stage..


----------



## IKE (Jun 28, 2016)

Question;

Because during my first (and only so far) colonoscopy six years ago they found and removed 3 polyps would you be more inclined to have a second one ?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

IKE said:


> Question;
> 
> Because during my first (and only so far) colonoscopy six years ago they found and removed 3 polyps would you be more inclined to have a second one ?


 Because they found three in my original, and my father had a similar history, they wanted me back in 5 years.  I would do it.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 28, 2016)

You should get one.  I'd be dead now if I had neglected it.
After four of them and eight removed (2 each time), I'm now on the 5-yr schedule.

They are not bad, its the preparation that gets you.  Just take a portable tv to the bathroom and set it on the sink (you may not have time to actually walk to the bathroom before the "urge" suddenly hits you.)  I use popsicles and clear beef bouillon to stave off the hunger for the 24-hr no food period.  The worst thing is drinking that "awful stuff" every 15 minutes.

Then when you go in the next morning its all over before you know it.  The "sleep" seems like a minute, and its feels so good; you wake up refreshed and wish you could have stayed under for even longer.

They now have take-home tests that can tell if you have polyps now, so maybe we can very soon forego this period of uncomfort.


----------



## IKE (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Bob.......since you mentioned your dad's history.

Doctor and hospital forms always have a question worded like, "does your family have a medical history of........?, I always just leave it blank.

Because of me leaving home young I have no idea about any of my family medical history and there's no one living that would probably know or that I care to ask.

Exwisehe I'm also on a 5 year checkup (been putting it off about a year) because of the 3 polyps they found and removed the first time........maybe after I get this dental stuff completed and heal up I'll think harder about having one done.

We'll see.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

My wife's uncle had no symptoms and kept avoiding it, while his wife kept on him to get the procedure done.  In the end, she won out.  He was about 65 when he had his first procedure.  Turned out his had cancer, but they caught it early.  Removed a section of his colon and saved his life.  One of my co-workers had a similar story.  The guy was fit as could be.  Went in for a routine test and they found cancer.  Small operation and he's fine, doing marathons and triathlons.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 28, 2016)

As most medical "professionals" will say there is always risk and 'a' chance something 'unexpected' that could happen with any medical procedure. One doesn't sign waivers and disclaimers for nothing-it is not just pesky paperwork.

Not only are there risks with procedures a lot of these issues are naturally occurring or progress so slow that the procedures and chemicals pose more complications and risk than the actual condition. Prostate cancer is a prime example. For years they said remove the prostate with so much poor psa numbers. Now they recommend wait and observe not jumping for surgery for removal. Sure there are extreme or advanced cases but are they the rule? 


And one must ask-what is life? Life is a chemistry set? A game of operation? The life of a professional patient? Is that a quality of life? Answer is different for many.


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2016)

Prostate cancer is a prime example. For years they said remove the prostate with so much poor psa numbers. Now they recommend wait and observe not jumping for surgery for removal. 

TOTALLY WRONG STATEMENT-------The Prostate Gland is never removed or even treated for cancer on just a PSA score no matter how high the PSA.

A BIOPSY IS THE ONLY WAY TO DETERMINE PROSTATE CANCER AND THEN BASED ON THE GLEASON SCORE FROM THE BIOPSY A TREATMENT WILL BE DETERMINED.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> Prostate cancer is a prime example. For years they said remove the prostate with so much poor psa numbers. Now they recommend wait and observe not jumping for surgery for removal.
> 
> TOTALLY WRONG STATEMENT-------The Prostate Gland is never removed or even treated for cancer on just a PSA score no matter how high the PSA.
> 
> A BIOPSY IS THE ONLY WAY TO DETERMINE PROSTATE CANCER AND THEN BASED ON THE GLEASON SCORE FROM THE BIOPSY A TREATMENT WILL BE DETERMINED.



I know people who had their prostate removed and they were told their psa numbers said cancer. There wasn't a tumor or one that affected anything. I came up on a "routine" blood test. The doctor told him it had to be removed. This was a few decades ago but that was the thinking.


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2016)

I know people who had their prostate removed and they were told their psa numbers said cancer. There wasn't a tumor or one that affected anything. I came up on a "routine" blood test. The doctor told him it had to be removed. This was a few decades ago but that was the thinking

STILL WRONG INFORMATION----I had my Prostate Gland surgically removed 25 years ago. My PSA took a big jump from one year to the next and that triggered the need for a Biopsy  which confirmed a aggressive cancer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 28, 2016)

My husband has non-aggressive prostate cancer Gleason 6.. 2 of 12 cores positive, at 10% and 20%.   Genetic testing showing nonaggression.   His PSA has been drifting downward for the last year.  Now has to see the urologist only every 6 months during active surveillance.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> I know people who had their prostate removed and they were told their psa numbers said cancer. There wasn't a tumor or one that affected anything. I came up on a "routine" blood test. The doctor told him it had to be removed. This was a few decades ago but that was the thinking
> 
> STILL WRONG INFORMATION----I had my Prostate Gland surgically removed 25 years ago. My PSA took a big jump from one year to the next and that triggered the need for a Biopsy  which confirmed a aggressive cancer.



They were told for the best chances of the cancer or what ever fully developing they told him complete removal was the best option odds wise. He said it wasn't about a tumor/s, mass etc. The doctors kept on throwing statistics/odds at them about eliminating any cancer in the prostate, recurrance etc. Non of his functions were impaired. He was/is a professional patient type-what ever you say doc but he regrets that the most because now he has to note were a restroom is out in public like a mafia don looking for hit men in a restaurant among other things.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 28, 2016)

If you do not want to take the risk of colonoscopy that killed Andy Rooney of 60 minutes. Than you can get high resolution ultra sound which will give you the same results with no side effects. Also a FIT test that you can buy in a drug store $5 and do it yourself will detect blood in the stool which is an indication of cancer but not proof.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

My husband was different after the surgery.  In some ways his personality changed.  I think it was related to being under heavy drugs for 12 hours.  7 of those hours were during surgery.  His colon was such a mess from the diverticulitis, that it took them a long time to disconnect it.  I think the drugs altered his brain chemistry.  If ever you need a good surgeon, I recommend Dr Cusati at Peace Health, River Bend Hospital, in Springfield, OR.  It's an excellent hospital in general, and people come from all over the country to be treated by the doctors there.  The man is very skilled and has an excellent beside manner.  I wanted to adopt him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 29, 2016)

Isn't if funny how YOUNG the doctors are now?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Isn't if funny how YOUNG the doctors are now?



Oh, yeah.  Some of them I want to pat on the head and pinch their cheeks.


----------



## ReyAraph (Jun 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have trouble believing that statement, I don't see any factual statistics anywhere which prove that.  The annual fecal occult test is just as effective, safer, cheaper and less invasive.  I'll stick with that but understand that it's a very personal decision for everyone and I respect that.



Hi everyone, first post on the forum. I got my first last year and thankfully there were no problems. I asked my doc about the fecal occult test and he told me that they might not always detect a problem because not all polyps or cancers bleed. Konstantin seems to have some good points in the videos though.


----------



## Carla (Jul 23, 2016)

I think it can be lifesaving. I have had four, due next year for another. Prep can be unpleasant but there is no pain involved as most docs put you under. There is nothing to fear, find a good dr who has experience and do it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2016)

Carla said:


> I think it can be lifesaving. I have had four, due next year for another. Prep can be unpleasant but there is no pain involved as most docs put you under. There is nothing to fear, find a good dr who has experience and do it.



Actually it hurt my husband a lot - he had a lot of diverticuli that had been infected.  They took out his colon.  As for me, the prep can do damage to a person with blood sugar issues.  It's high in sugar.  I could go into a coma.  So I don't do it.


----------



## Carla (Jul 23, 2016)

Well in those situations I would think the doctor would advise you. My husband would not do it either because you must also fast the day before. That doesn't work for diabetics. I'm not a proponent of any testing, I have had way more than my share. However, colonoscopys can save lives. My nieces husband, around 51, still doing chemo. as they found cancer. Fortunately, it did not spread. Risks? Oh yes there are. Any time your exposed, whether it be x-Ray or any other procedure there is risk. It's your body, you decide. There are also alternate methods of testing for a lot of things.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 23, 2016)

Ultrasound will give you the same results without side effects. It is worth recommending it to your doctor


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2016)

d0ug said:


> Ultrasound will give you the same results without side effects. It is worth recommending it to your doctor



Thanks about the ultrasound.  I didn't know it was just as effective.  I'm not willing to put myself in a coma to have someone check my colon.  It's a risk I'm not willing to take.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 23, 2016)

I have had a few of them, no biggy.  My wife has had a couple, Our daughter 52 had one last week, no problem. Don't fret over it.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!! A colonoscopy saved my life,sadly it had spread to lymph nodes an the battle was on. The radiation
an chemo almost killed me,or so I thought. I went thru so much pain ,so much hell but if I had not had it I WOULD BE DEAD. Please
do not ignore this, have it done. They also did a 2nd one which they found an almost blockage, again IT SAVED MY LIFE. Had I not done this
it would have burst an I could possibly have died.IT doesn't cause cancer an if someone died after having one it's from the cancer not the test.
Mine was already stage 4b, which is the worse situation. I had God an great Docs but I made it thru . I fought the good fight. Please get your done NOW.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

Your being very foolish an it isn't going into a coma. An ultrasound DOES NOT do the same thing 
an whoever said that is an idiot. Esp if colon cancer runs in your family, you will more than likely
get it also. Preparing for it is the roughest but so is dying from it. Please get yours done now.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2016)

happytime said:


> Your being very foolish an it isn't going into a coma. An ultrasound DOES NOT do the same thing
> an whoever said that is an idiot. Esp if colon cancer runs in your family, you will more than likely
> get it also. Preparing for it is the roughest but so is dying from it. Please get yours done now.



My husband's colon cancer was caught at stage one because of the colonoscopy.  He had his colon removed.  Obviously you are uninformed about what can happen to a person with low or high blood sugar when they fast and take a high sugar drink.  It could put me in coma.  I had a friend who died that way.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, you are right I'am not informed about people with blood sugar problems. Since no one in my family has ever had to deal with that. But I'am saying for thoses that don't have any problems it's the right thing to do.
I'm sorry if I offended you, that was not my intent. So what your saying is he lost his colon because of the colonoscopy? Or am I misunderstanding you? Mine was stage 4b an I still have my colon, I'm confused.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, get it done it might just save ypour life, it saved mine . I would be dead right now as I had no warning that I had anything wrong.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I love your answer an yes it saved my life to. Rock on exwisehe


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I love your answer an yes it saved my life to. Rock on exwisehe. I have had about 10 yes TEN colonoscopy's . After finding stage 4b colon cancer it's been a routine thing.
I'm still here, I'm healthy, happy an I will do whatever they say because a colonoscopy saved my life....YES,ALL OF THEM.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 14, 2018)

I've never had one and don't plan to and I'm 80.

I've been taking Grape Seed Extract for 23 yrs and feel sorry that so so so many do not know about it and prevention for so much...here's just one link.

Listen to the audio too if one cares to:

http://www.keranews.org/post/most-p...s-one-way-grape-seeds-may-benefit-your-health

Pharma does a horrible injustice for keeping so much info from the public and pushes their toxic drugs and tests...grrrrrr


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2018)

*Well, those who know me and what my husband just went through, I say yes. It is worth it. He wishes he had listened to his doctor and gotten one sooner. I am planning my 4th already.*


----------



## exwisehe (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, get one.

I've had 5 and each time, 2 polyps have been removed.

I agree with Lon.  Its an easy procedure, the preparation is worse than the 35 or so minutes on the table, and it seems like a few seconds.

I'm on the  5-year cycle, as ordered by the doctor, because of the polyps I've had and am looking forward to the next one.

Get it!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 14, 2018)

My major major gripe is that pharma won't work with alt medicine to direct people to alternatives that COULD keep them from so much harm from the surgeries and drugs.  This is my achilles tendon on the U.S. health world.  The US. medical industrial complex.   Of course they would NOT bring in the mega profits they do at people's expense.   So pathetic...Of course, so many can do their own research and healing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, those who know me and what my husband just went through, I say yes. It is worth it. He wishes he had listened to his doctor and gotten one sooner. I am planning my 4th already.*



Marie, I hope your husband continues to be well.  Wishing only the best of health for the both of you in the future. :sentimental:


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2018)

I would love to hear someone say why it is better not to get them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I would love to hear someone say why it is better not to get them.



I have no idea if it is better or not, I just don't intend to have one.

I recently mailed my box of poop in for testing and that is about as far as I intend to go.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 16, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I would love to hear someone say why it is better not to get them.



I would NOT tell anyone not to, but they are NOT for me. I'm banking on Grape Seed Extract for my colon health and I've been taking it for 23 yrs.  You can do a search on Grape Seed Extract and Colon Health.  

I'm not a huge fan of Pharma for the most part anyway.  Certainly avoid all the tests they think we should have.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 16, 2018)

I held off getting one because of no family history, no GI symptoms & negative occult blood test, & acquaintances horror stories. But finally had to get one about a month ago, was having bowel prob, continual nausea etc. so sick admitted to hosp. The first prep they gave me made me so sick it kept coming up &'the second stuff magnesium citrate I kept down & had the test. One polyp & needed esophagus dilated a bit. Never figured out what was causing nausea which gradually went away. The hardest part now is trying to get digestive system working right again after hitting the "reset" button. Lost 10 lbs thru this. 
One doc had nerve enough to yell at me because I got to this old age & didn't have one before.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have no idea if it is better or not, I just don't intend to have one.
> 
> I recently mailed my box of poop in for testing and that is about as far as I intend to go.



I don't intend to get one unless I feel there's a need to, for all of us it's a personal decision.  Kaiser sends me an annual envelope with a Fecal Globin (fecal occult blood) test, simple sample sent in a vial.  I haven't received the results from my recent one yet.  If results are ever unfavorable, I would have any further testing that was necessary.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2018)

In Canada, unless one is considered high risk, the poop test is considered sufficient.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 16, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> In Canada, unless one is considered high risk, the poop test is considered sufficient.



I think about 15 yrs ago an MD gave me that test to do at home and send it in and I never did.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2018)

For some reason, they stop doing routine colonoscopies after a certain age. Not sure what it is, maybe 70?  I don't know why.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2018)

Sunny said:


> For some reason, they stop doing routine colonoscopies after a certain age. Not sure what it is, maybe 70?  I don't know why.



It's not 70, maybe 75 but why I don't know. Cancer in the colon is typically slow to develop and maybe after 75 the occurrence rate is very low.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2018)

IMO The colonoscopy is a good example of how our medical costs in this country have gotten out of control over the years.

Up until this year, I always took a simple FOBT that cost from $3-$40.   

This year my PCP was pushing a more comprehensive Cologuard test for around $649.

Of course, he would prefer that I have a Colonoscopy at a reported cost of from $1,000-$3,000.

The answer is always the same don't worry your insurance will cover most of it, IMO this attitude has to change in an effort to control costs.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO The colonoscopy is a good example of how our medical costs in this country have gotten out of control over the years.
> 
> Up until this year, I always took a simple FOBT that cost from $3-$40.
> 
> ...



Check the numbers on treating cancer before you decide knowing you are cancer free is worth the money.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2018)

Even with our different perspective re colonoscopies, Canada does not have a higher incidence of colon cancer than America. Our medical establishment believe the poop test is a reliable predictor of who needs colonoscopies, (with the exception of high risk people.)


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 21, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I would love to hear someone say why it is better not to get them.



I know people who get wiped out for several days to a week because of the prep let alone the anesthesia. A senior's more frail body in particular is open to anything from illness to injury in an artificially weakened state from the prep and anesthesia. They don't eat right, activity goes down yet those things are just as critical for many.

I also know of people that had intestinal bleeding issues and they would not scope them because of their age. They said if life threatening or they could not figure it out/stop it then they would consider it. They did figure it out although Im sure a much younger person with good insurance would've directed for a colonoscopy regardless of symptoms.

And if one really pays attention to what's going in their body including observing their poop on occasion-dark not good cya testing isn't as necessary.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 21, 2018)

I've had constipation issues most of my life, and now doing good with all I take.  Years ago I even did a few colonics, a good cleaning out by a colonic therapist...I had almost forgotten about these.  I'm sure they are still done in areas where there is a LOT of alternative and holistic therapies.   

Never done a colonoscoopy and no plans to, I'm 80.  I love the way so many say, it's a breeze, do it, prep is the big issue...no way for this lady.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 21, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I know people who get wiped out for several days to a week because of the prep let alone the anesthesia. A senior's more frail body in particular is open to anything from illness to injury in an artificially weakened state from the prep and anesthesia. They don't eat right, activity goes down yet those things are just as critical for many.
> 
> I also know of people that had intestinal bleeding issues and they would not scope them because of their age. They said if life threatening or they could not figure it out/stop it then they would consider it. They did figure it out although Im sure a much younger person with good insurance would've directed for a colonoscopy regardless of symptoms.
> 
> And if one really pays attention to what's going in their body including observing their poop on occasion-dark not good cya testing isn't as necessary.



If you are over 75 you should not get one or any check up procedure that requires going under during the procedure. You can opt for CTC (a CT scan) that does not require sedation but you will have to take the drink to clean your colon and if they find a polyp then a colonoscopy is required to determine the type of polyp. They insert a tube in your rectim and fill your colon with air to better view you insides.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

A friend of mine has a huge history of colon cancer in his relatives.

That I think would suggest it is in the genes.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 22, 2018)

I am on my 5th doctor in 8 years. All they seem to do is check my blood pressure and according to my age want me tested. I object to age based testing since my family lives well into their 90's by staying away from doctors and medications that are not absolute necessary. All invasive procedures have a risk. My wife's friend's husband got his colon perforated during a colonoscopy and had to have surgery to fix it. What I did was use ColonGuard. They send you a kit and you send them back a small stool sample which they check for cancer with using DNA techniques that are 99% accurate. Medicare pays for it as do most medical plans. I do this every 3 years.

One thing I hate about doctors, other than my doctor friends who recommend staying away from them as much as possible because they know what goes on and how it is run as a business making money off of test in absence of any symptoms. The other thing they do is to tell you if you do this you lower your risk by 50%. People hear this and take the test or drugs. However, they never ask what the original risk is. 

There are over 200,000 preventible medical mistakes made each year that result in death. Yet people talk about the NRA and not the medical establishment. Now my doctor is the medical  chief of the entire medical center. He only takes special patients who are knowledgeable and not sheeple doing every thing a doctor tell them to cover their butts in case you get ill. So they test you as much as they can so they can show that they did something and cannot be sued.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2018)

Vinny said:


> I am on my 5th doctor in 8 years. All they seem to do is check my blood pressure and according to my age want me tested. I object to age based testing since my family lives well into their 90's by staying away from doctors and medications that are not absolute necessary. All invasive procedures have a risk. My wife's friend's husband got his colon perforated during a colonoscopy and had to have surgery to fix it. What I did was use ColonGuard. They send you a kit and you send them back a small stool sample which they check for cancer with using DNA techniques that are 99% accurate. Medicare pays for it as do most medical plans. I do this every 3 years.
> 
> One thing I hate about doctors, other than my doctor friends who recommend staying away from them as much as possible because they know what goes on and how it is run as a business making money off of test in absence of any symptoms. The other thing they do is to tell you if you do this you lower your risk by 50%. People hear this and take the test or drugs. However, they never ask what the original risk is.
> 
> There are over 200,000 preventible medical mistakes made each year that result in death. Yet people talk about the NRA and not the medical establishment. Now my doctor is the medical  chief of the entire medical center. He only takes special patients who are knowledgeable and not sheeple doing every thing a doctor tell them to cover their butts in case you get ill. So they test you as much as they can so they can show that they did something and cannot be sued.



I've tried being the no questions asked patient and consumer approach and it tends not end well acting like a trained dog. Even though it cost lots of money to delegate your health to someone else the patient absolutely needs to remain an active participant in their own health business. The medical industry plays the odds and pretty inflexible play book.

 I know people who progressed more under new doctors and nurses than their long time GP & specialists because as a patient they had to tell them the details/all their symptoms but with their GP they assumed they would pick up on things, but they didn't.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> I've tried being the no questions asked patient and consumer approach and it tends not end well acting like a trained dog. Even though it cost lots of money to delegate your health to someone else the patient absolutely needs to remain an active participant in their own health business. The medical industry plays the odds and pretty inflexible play book.
> 
> I know people who progressed more under new doctors and nurses than their long time GP & specialists because as a patient they had to tell them the details/all their symptoms but with their GP they assumed they would pick up on things, but they didn't.



Where I've arrived at this age of 80 is that I have so much distrust in the medical complex our country is.  I have worked on my own health and trust Dr Google a lot more than the complex.  I don't do the tests "they" tell us we need to do.   

I have more trust in my grape seed ex for colon health than I do those invasive tests.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

I almost posted this Link and see it's here already...Maybe others want to read it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2019)

My husband's brother died age 44 from colon cancer that spread to his liver before it was detected. Since then his younger brother has had his stomach completely removed because of a cancer. He has survived and is cancer free. 

That is two first order relatives with gut cancer, so hubby has had a colonoscopy and endoscopy every 5 years since his forties. His mother developed bowel cancer in her eighties, so that's three first order rels. His doctor has told him that it looks like he has dodged the cancer gene but given his mother's experience, that could be overly optimistic.

I've never has a colonoscopy although I did have a barium enema early on. Stool tests are no use to me because I have piles. I'm gambling a bit because my family history suggests that I should focus more on controlling blood pressure and cholesterol to head off stroke and cardiac arrest. If my GP recommended it, I would certainly take the colonoscopy because it is, after all, just another medical examination.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

Too bad lots of cancers.  Back in 1995 when I found Pycnogenol we were told MAY prevent cancer(s) and I  jumped on it right away, that was 24 yrs ago.   After a year of Pycnogenol I went to Grape Seed Ex and there is a lot of info on this antioxidant on cancer preventions including colon.  Glad I found it, or it found me back in 1995.  

These are power antioxidants and I take Vit C higher doses daily too.  I believe I am fine.  

Are you optimal on magnesium intake ?  Re:  piles

BTW: THere are dangers with colonoscopies:  infection,colon perforation and even deaths.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2019)

No idea about the magnesium but tests before my last operation showed low iron reserves so I was given an iron infusion. Levels have never been low before and they  have held up ever since. I was put on a calcium tablet at the same time but I am thinking I probably don't need this supplement either. 

There are dangers with any medical intervention. We always have to calculate the benefit of the procedure against the risk or not having it, which is why I'm not interested in having a colonoscopy myself. There is always some risk of course, but no-one in my family has ever had gut cancer and only two close relatives have ever had any form of cancer. On the other hand cardiovascular problems are common, as is senile dementia. The former are being managed, and as for dementia I think it is a case of _que sera, sera_.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 15, 2019)

They don't discuss the Magnesium Deficiency in your part of the world:

https://www.naturalfoodseries.com/15-benefits-magnesium/


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 26, 2019)

Don't Get Polyps in the First Place:

http://www.nutritionalmagnesium.org/colon-health-polyps-and-diet/

Since there is so much info on the magnesium deficiency, I would not be shocked if that's why polyps are found in the colon tests.....the above is very good info.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Didn't want to take the flu thread off track, so I put this here.  It's an option for anyone who does not want to have a conventional colonoscopy, but feels a need to get the test.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone who has confidence in what the procedure can find, should have it.  After all, confidence is half the battle.

I have researched this topic extensively and, (just as with the flu shot) I have no confidence in the usefulness or the risk/benefit of colonoscopies.  The risk is often downplayed because, well...if they didn't, no one would have it.  For one thing, Propofol is used during the procedure - the drug that caused Joan River's death during her endoscopy.  And there is a risk of perforating the colon due to the air used to expand the intestine during the procedure; that's why they won't do a colonoscopy on older people.  If that happens, it is always fatal.

As for "snipping" polyps during the procedure, just about everyone over the age of 50 has polyps in their colon.  It is a normal part of the aging process.  They are best left alone.  Cutting them can allow pathways for any abnormal cells in them to spread.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2019)

Vinny said:


> I am on my 5th doctor in 8 years. All they seem to do is check my blood pressure and according to my age want me tested. I object to age based testing since my family lives well into their 90's by staying away from doctors and medications that are not absolute necessary. All invasive procedures have a risk. My wife's friend's husband got his colon perforated during a colonoscopy and had to have surgery to fix it. What I did was use ColonGuard. They send you a kit and you send them back a small stool sample which they check for cancer with using DNA techniques that are 99% accurate. Medicare pays for it as do most medical plans. I do this every 3 years.
> 
> One thing I hate about doctors, other than my doctor friends who recommend staying away from them as much as possible because they know what goes on and how it is run as a business making money off of test in absence of any symptoms. The other thing they do is to tell you if you do this you lower your risk by 50%. People hear this and take the test or drugs. However, they never ask what the original risk is.
> 
> There are over 200,000 preventible medical mistakes made each year that result in death. Yet people talk about the NRA and not the medical establishment. Now my doctor is the medical  chief of the entire medical center. He only takes special patients who are knowledgeable and not sheeple doing every thing a doctor tell them to cover their butts in case you get ill. So they test you as much as they can so they can show that they did something and cannot be sued.



Reminds me of a Veterinarian visit to treat my dog's paw which had a minor infection.

The Vet says:  "Since your dog is 15 years old, I suggest doing a complete blood work up, urinalysis, everything."  

I asked, "Why is that necessary?"

He said, "Because he is elderly.  Don't you want to make sure he's healthy?"

I said,  "Yes, he's 15 years old, but the average life span for a Lab is 12 & he is obviously very healthy for his age.  Why would I want to have all those tests that I don't find necessary?"

Then I said,  "I'll tell you what.  I want him to live as long as I will.  If you can guarantee that all those tests will turn his clock back, I'll go for it & I don't care what it costs."

He said,  "Uh....well....I can't do that."

Could it be that the Vet's real motive was the $800.00 for those tests??


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 15, 2019)

One must wonder how much of the stuff they 'detect' or screen for is naturally occurring. Mother Nature is done with you after a certain point and their probably various mechanisms in place/your genes designed to take you away. The question is at what age should these mechanisms be kicking in. Since many are living over 100 it seems kind of early between 50-75. Point being a lot of these things are going to kick in and/or in many cases it's very slow process on purpose. Just because they can find or identify it doesn't mean it's an immediate danger. 

I've seen reports undiagnosed or untreated cancers they've found in people from autopsies. Alot these conditions are probably part of the normal course of business for the human body over a 100 year old life span. Maybe many of these things don't progress in many people because their body is doing something right. It could be genes, diet, lifestyle etc. Point is the trigger was probably always there it's when and how the cancer is pulled that matter, not just simply detecting it.


----------

